
Build this 4 bit CPU from TTL ICs - DanBC
http://www.galacticelectronics.com/Simple4BitCPU.HTML
======
DanBC
There's also this z80 machine, which has a nice video of entering a program
and data, and running the program:
[http://hackaday.com/2014/12/01/a-z80-computer-with-
switches-...](http://hackaday.com/2014/12/01/a-z80-computer-with-switches-and-
blinkenlights/)

